# Copia exacta de disco duro.

## cameta

Hola a todos,

tengo un disco duro que da errores en el sistema de ficheros cada pocos días y supongo que está fallando el hardware (tiene cinco años) y mi intención es comprar uno nuevo y pasar allí todo el sistema antes de que se produzca una perdida total de datos.

¿Alguna guía que me podáis recomendar y/o alternativas para llevar a cabo el proceso? si están en inglés no es problema.

----------

## quilosaq

En cualquier caso vas a necesitar arrancar con una linux live y tener los 2 discos (el nuevo y el viejo) conectados al ordenador. El CD mínimo de Gentoo es perfecto.

Si los 2 discos fueran fisicamente iguales (marca y modelo) seguramente bastaría con copiarlo a nivel bloque con el comando dd:

```
dd if=/dev/sdVIEJO of=/dev/sdNUEVO
```

Si los discos son diferentes puedes seguir parcialmente el Manual Gentoo (Handbook). Tendrías que crear las particiones y los sistemas de archivos. Despues copiar a nivel archivo con cp:

```
cp -a /mnt/VIEJO /mnt/NUEVO
```

Tendrás que copiar el sistema de archivos raiz y otros que tengas separados y que sean de interés: /home, /var, /boot...

Sin duda tendrás que instalar el cargador de arranque (grub) y configurarlo según el Handbook.

----------

## cameta

Habré de usar el segundo sistema, ya que bastante trabajo tendré en poder comprar un disco duro con el confinamiento.

----------

## expobi

Hace poco lo hice así y funcionó perfectamente

Montamos como usuario la partición del nuevo disco, ( supongamos que desde dolphin )

desde el '/' que es al disco a copiar a '/run/media/userxxx/nuevodisco/' que es la partición vacía, formateada y montada en esa ruta

como root:

```
rsync -avxHX --progress / /run/media/userxxx/nuevodisco/
```

después cambiar en el fstab de la copia las direcciones (UUID por ejemplo) a la propia partición

si se usa grub: ejecutar el descubrimiento de nuevos sistemas y después cambiar los uuids en el archivo de configuración de grub, generalmente grub.cfg

----------

## cameta

Gracias por las respuestas

Ahora me surge una duda. Resulta que mi placa solo soporta sata II y los discos duros que venden son de sata III. ¿Funcionarán sin problemas? (que el rendimiento no sea el optimo ya lo tengo asumido)

----------

## expobi

En teoría si

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA

Yo tengo un disco que en teoria podria servir para Sata III y lo tengo con otros funcionando en Sata II

----------

## cameta

Muchas gracias. 

El que tengo ahora es de 2T, con 1 T ya ocupado, pero estoy dudando entre comprar uno de 3T o 4T.  (90 a 100 €) la marca es caviar blue. ¿alguien la conoce?

----------

## quilosaq

"caviar blue" es una familia de HDs internos de la marca WD (Western Digital).

Comprueba bien las especificaciones porque caviar blue se refiere a discos con interfaz PATA de capacidades hasya 500 GB.

La familia de HDs equivalente pero en SATA (hasta 6 TB) se llama simplemente blue, no caviar blue.

----------

## cameta

Gracias.

En la foto pone Blue y en las especificaciones pone sata.   :Wink: 

Se ve que el que ha montado la página se ha hecho la pícha un lio.

Esto de comprar componentes por internet da un poco de yuyu porque como te manden lo que no es o sea defectuoso  :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## pelelademadera

podes usar dd, cp -a, rsync.

ventajas de cada uno.

dd copia todo, ocupado y no ocupado, si tenes que recuperar archivos borrados y demas es la opcion mas util, de hecho copia el sistema de particiones, todo.

cp -a, copia todo lo que tenes visible por asi decirlo, el espacio ocupado, preserva permisos, ownerships y demas, pero tenes que particionar y es de carpata a carpeta.

rsync, igual que cp -a, es de directorio a directorio, la gran ventaja es si queres parar la copia, basicamente copia lo que es distinto de origen a destino, incluso si cambiaste algun archivo en el medio, lo reemplaza por la version mas nueva. para ir haciendolo de a ratos, es la mas conveniente

----------

## pcmaster

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Muchas gracias. 
> 
> El que tengo ahora es de 2T, con 1 T ya ocupado, pero estoy dudando entre comprar uno de 3T o 4T.  (90 a 100 €) la marca es caviar blue. ¿alguien la conoce?

 

Los discos duros Blue de Western Digital son los de gama más baja, con dos años de garantía. Si quieres rendimiento compra un Black, son más rápidos y tienen 5 años de garantía.

Eso sí, dado lo que se ha sabido ultimamente, te recomiendo que intentes comprobar que el disco que compres no utilice la infame tecnología SMR: https://elchapuzasinformatico.com/2020/04/seagate-y-western-digital-son-acusadas-de-engano-tras-ocultar-la-venta-de-hdds-lentos-para-servidores-nas/

Aquí tienes las especificaciones, donde pone qué discos usan CMR y cuales SMR:

BLACK: https://shop.westerndigital.com/es-es/products/internal-drives/wd-black-desktop-sata-hdd#WD1003FZEX

RED: https://shop.westerndigital.com/es-es/products/internal-drives/wd-red-sata-hdd#WD7500BFCX

BLUE: https://shop.westerndigital.com/es-es/products/internal-drives/wd-blue-desktop-sata-hdd#WD10EZRZ

----------

## cameta

Muchas gracias.

----------

## amaramia

I think your right move data before take  a risk

----------

